# Daenerys has a Facelift



## Wisewoman (May 31, 2020)

Hi all,

So some of you may know that previously my beloved Daenerys had butterflies stuck on her (by me). With all this lovely weather, I decided to give her a Facelift and she now looks like this!

I am getting the red stripe redone in the next few weeks too by someone else as I dont trust myself to be able to put a vinyl strip on straight!.

I'm having trouble deciding whether to replace the word 'kamper' with 'Daenerys'...

Melissa


----------



## mjvw (May 31, 2020)

Happy Days she looks lovely, roll on the freedom of movement   love the name on the front grill cross bar were did you get the letters from? The size is perfect may use the idea on my "Shirley"?

"'m having trouble deciding whether to replace the word 'kamper' with 'Daenerys'... " Think i would change to Daenerys


----------



## Wisewoman (May 31, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Happy Days she looks lovely, roll on the freedom of movement   love the name on the front grill cross bar were did you get the letters from? The size is perfect may use the idea on my "Shirley"?


Hi there, the letters were a Xmas present to me but I suspect they came from somewhere like this seller on ebay :)

I'm going mad with cabin fever - and it almost feels like this glorious weather is mocking me! lol


----------



## mjvw (May 31, 2020)

Wisewoman said:


> Hi there, the letters were a Xmas present to me but I suspect they came from somewhere like this seller on ebay :)
> 
> I'm going mad with cabin fever - and it almost feels like this glorious weather is mocking me! lol


Is winter coming !!!!! love the name, Thanks for the link looks great for her age VW build quality


----------



## SimonM (May 31, 2020)

I think Daenerys needs at least one, preferably 3, dragons flying amidst the butterflies.


----------



## Wisewoman (May 31, 2020)

SimonM said:


> I think Daenerys needs at least one, preferably 3, dragons flying amidst the butterflies.


Lol - I toyed with putting  more dragons on her and she does have the three dragons House Targaryen symbol on her bonnet.  I thought too many dragons would make her look a bit too aggressive and I wanted the hippy feel, bit rough round the edges but ... with a bite!  Bit like her owner really. Yes, she is an external manifestation of my concept of self - but then many vehicles are !


----------



## SimonM (May 31, 2020)

Oops, sorry I missed the House Sign, 


but I still think she needs them


----------



## Wisewoman (May 31, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Is winter coming !!!!! love the name, Thanks for the link looks great for her age VW build quality



Yeah shes really not in bad condition and to date has never failed an MOT on structural integrity / bad rust. That said, some of her windows are starting to go round the edge and if you look carefully you can see that some have been patched up with black sikaflex (or something like that). Some of her panels will no longer shine up and in an ideal world, she could do with a full respray. That said, EVERYTHING on her works as it should inside and out!

The trouble with the respray is that it would probably cost as much as I paid for her - which seems a little silly - so I use vinyl stickers to draw the eye instead ;-)

I love her so much that I half joke that upon my death, I want her craned over my house and buried in the garden with my dead body in it! Guess I'm a bit bonkers too .. but as Douglas Adams said 'Mostly Harmless' ;-)


----------



## Wisewoman (May 31, 2020)

SimonM said:


> Oops, sorry I missed the House Sign,
> 
> but I still think she needs them



She has a totem dragon on the inside - can you spot her!?

I love re-purposing the carpeted ceiling using sticky velcro adhered postcards and memories!


----------



## wildebus (May 31, 2020)

mjvw said:


> ...
> "I'm having trouble deciding whether to replace the word 'kamper' with 'Daenerys'... " *Think i would change to Daenerys*


I agree


----------



## izwozral (May 31, 2020)

Ditto above.


----------



## Wisewoman (May 31, 2020)

OK -  I'm convinced - I shall ask them to redo the silver 'kamper' with a silver 'Daenerys' 

BTW - I named her Daenerys before  the Game of Thrones character brutally murdered everyone! lol


----------



## izwozral (May 31, 2020)

Your Kampa looks ready for Glastonbury or even better, one of the small alternative festivals.


----------



## Wisewoman (May 31, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Your Kampa looks ready for Glastonbury or even better, one of the small alternative festivals.


I've never taken her to a festival - the WC meet at Lyndon top a few years ago was the closest I got! I'm a lover of nature reserves and countryside, peace, quiet and being present in nature.  I really should check out some of the smaller alternative festivals though as I probably would like them - any recommendations?


----------



## trixie88 (May 31, 2020)

just the job....love it......smart little set up


----------



## izwozral (May 31, 2020)

Wisewoman said:


> I've never taken her to a festival - the WC meet at Lyndon top a few years ago was the closest I got! I'm a lover of nature reserves and countryside, peace, quiet and being present in nature.  I really should check out some of the smaller alternative festivals though as I probably would like them - any recommendations?



Depends what you like really but we go to the Old Bush Blues Festival in Worcs, isn't just blues music btw. £50 for three days, free camping.
Farmer Phils in Shrewsbury  £40ish for three days, free camping and pretty hippyish.
Upton festival, Worcs is a favourite of the WC group, tis very good but a bit large for our taste.

This looks interesting 
*4. Aespia*







Bar probably not being about to pronounce the name, Aespia festival is all about the mystery. It’s a 24-hour festival at a top secret location. And when I say top secret I mean you’ll be taken onto a shuttle bus with blacked out windows and driven into the woods. Also, no phones are allowed, so no chance of checking your locations on maps or sending pictures of your very, very unique experience to the outside world. It’s all about immersing yourself in something new and creating a piece of live, accumulative art. It sounds pretty overwhelming, but overwhelming can be good, right?


----------



## Wisewoman (May 31, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Depends what you like really but we go to the Old Bush Blues Festival in Worcs, isn't just blues music btw. £50 for three days, free camping.
> Farmer Phils in Shrewsbury  £40ish for three days, free camping and pretty hippyish.
> Upton festival, Worcs is a favourite of the WC group, tis very good but a bit large for our taste.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much - I like the simple sound of 'Farmer Phils' and I do love the concept of Aespia! - will go check them out on the web now


----------



## wildebus (May 31, 2020)

Wisewoman said:


> I've never taken her to a festival - the WC meet at Lyndon top a few years ago was the closest I got! I'm a lover of nature reserves and countryside, peace, quiet and being present in nature.  I really should check out some of the smaller alternative festivals though as I probably would like them - any recommendations?


Well, I think 2020 is a gonna for this mostly, but you should definately go to some of the VW Festivals.  Usually some interesting things going on and you maybe able to find interesting stuff and ideas for your T4.

This was the list from this year and is pretty typical - http://www.classicvolks.com/vw-events-calendar.html

The ones I have been to and often go to year after year, and would recommend:

Volksfling, Biggar
Mighty Dub Fest, Alnwick (see Hogwarts School aka Alnwick Castle from the event field)
VolksPower, Redcar - quite small but nice feeling and the Rugby clubroom stays open so proper facilities available!
Going bigger ...  VW Festival, Harewood House, Leeds
Busfest, Malvern.  This is the biggest VW Show in Europe.  Went for the first time last year and enjoyed it and was intending to go back this year as well.  It is scheduled for Mid-September normally and they are currently hoping to still run the show this coming September.

Loads of others there of course.  Dubs in t' Dales is meant to be good and may still be on?


----------



## wildebus (May 31, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Depends what you like really but we go to the Old Bush Blues Festival in Worcs, isn't just blues music btw. £50 for three days, free camping.
> Farmer Phils in Shrewsbury  £40ish for three days, free camping and pretty hippyish.
> Upton festival, Worcs is a favourite of the WC group, tis very good but a bit large for our taste.
> 
> ...


The Aespia sounds intriging    but what kind of (and what is?) "accumulative art"?


----------



## izwozral (May 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> The Aespia sounds intriging    but what kind of (and what is?) "accumulative art"?



Dunno, none the wiser even after looking it up on Google. I think it may be one of those concepts that arty farty types like to pontificate on whilst in the background there is the sound of kerching?


----------



## mark61 (May 31, 2020)

Been to the Whitenoise VW fest in Norfolk.

Well organised, great bands and good facilities.


----------



## Martingrant (May 31, 2020)

Have a look at” Etties field camp site “ it’s shaped like an ant the web site is quite good well worth a look


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 27, 2020)

Great van


----------

